# Jitzy got me!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe hooked me up with 4 delicious looking Padron 1926 #6
and a LGC 2006 Limitada the size of a midget's leg! Thank you very 
much my friend. I sure will enjoy these bad boys


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Midgets leg??? That thing must be huge


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Hope you've got some time on your hands with that LGC. And dinner first. Very nice hit!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Midgets leg??? That thing must be huge


:roflmao: It is!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

do I detect a midget trend???????


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

WTG Joe, And on a most deserving BOTL!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great job Joe!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got one of the LGCs in my humi. It's a monster. I might never have the stones to burn it. Forever it will sit in my 'rare or aged' section of my humidor, silently taunting me.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

another nice one... geez david might be getting what he deserves...two in one day i like it


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Good thing he sent that in the mail instead of beating you over the head with it!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice hit! Who else heard about the midget colony in PA?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Those Padron's look fantastic!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Those Padrons ROCK! I had one Monday night sitting on a bench outside the hotel. Had a few people ask me what it was since it smelled so good. The mark of a fine cigar indeed!

Very nice hit Joe, on a deserving target. That LGC looks like it could choke a horse!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Hit Joe


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I see the beatings are getting worse. wtg Joe.


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Good sticks!! Well done!!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Nice hit Joe!! I hope you enjoy those great looking sticks David.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------

